# Amazon Flex - Anyone using Amazon Fire Phone for Flex deliveries?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I have an excellent offer for an unlocked Amazon Fire Phone for Flex deliveries, someone mentioned here or line that this phone is NOT compatible for Flex deliveries, is this correct or some one is actually using it successfully? 
Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Only Android phones right now.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Only Android phones right now.


This also have Android but modified version


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I signed up and haven't heard from them yet


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> This also have Android but modified version


Have you tried it with your flex account? They never mentioned the fire phone that I can remember, only Android 4.2(I believe) or better and no Verizon.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I


limepro said:


> Have you tried it with your flex account? They never mentioned the fire phone that I can remember, only Android 4.2(I believe) or better and no Verizon.


I have not bought it yet, I was getting an awesome deal on it ($40) but I was reluctant due to its modified software which does not have even have Google Play on it. My friend had one he managed to get Google Play but Google Maps does not worked on it


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I have Verizon, and I have been delivering for months...


----------

